# Atomlab Pimp SS hub/Pimplite rim for DJ/Street?



## crashwins (Oct 7, 2009)

I've seen a few around on sale for $150. Wondering what people think of them for street - maybe a little jumping. This is the single speed Pimp hub, not the 9-spd. Thanks!


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

that's exactly what it was designed for, so it will be just fine.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have that same wheelset, love em! Roll very smooth, stiff and strong. 
Worth the money :thumbsup:


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


> that's exactly what it was designed for, so it will be just fine.


It depends on how much you weigh... At 185lbs, not that great.. Mavic CrossMax SX are much better..


----------



## tbrea (Sep 18, 2008)

I weigh about 215 lbs, and they are awesome on my DJ bike! I would definitely have a good tech go through them before use though, as should be done with any new wheel purchase.

T


----------

